# This breaks my heart (WARNING GRAPHIC)



## FBody355 (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe they should treat him the way he treated his horses. Not being able to get up from this, while a dog barks at you and humans that abuse you tearing you to your feet by your face and neck. I'm not sure how the law works, but I hope he's not allowed to be near horses.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't even express how sick this makes me feel. That is beyond heartbreaking. How someone could do that to such a beautiful creature is absolutely incomprehensible. I didn't listen to the audio or do a lot of reading but I seriously hope every last one of those horses are, or were, seized and rehabilitated and put with people that would actually love them and appreciate them. Not with another one of those monsters.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

3 years probation and 75,000$ fine? That's all? he needs to wear caustic chemicals on his ankles for three years and chains on them , too!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I started to watch it and had to stop... felt sick to my stomach


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I admit i DIDNT watch the video (got a good sense of what happened by your comments>@), but i have to ask..if this horse is in TRAINING, why are the owners not being held partially responsible? When i have a horse in training i know exactly whats being done to that animal.....IT aint that hard to check in on em..

Seems to me that if the owners could be held somewhat liable for what the trainer is doing to get these horses to perform the way they do- the owners would be much less like to pay for abuse, just to get a show winner..


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my! I have read about some of the abuse and knew it was bad, but actually seeing it, it is so much worse than I thought. I can't imagine how anyone could treat any animal that way. I think a person has to be really twisted to go through with those that.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This abuse will never stop as long as these horse are shown with this hideous unnatural gait. Anyone who supports these events by paying to watch or competing in them is condoning what happens behind the scenes


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've seen enough of these--couldn't watch this one--and it's very good to keep talking them up. Until the classes and judges stop rewarding this unnatural movement in the show ring, it won't stop. Speak up when you're at a show. Let everyone there watching know about the brutal training. We stopped littering with a Native American tear. We can stop this being vocal and standing up for what is right.
BTW, we need a "seriously DISLIKE" button here.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

peppersgirl said:


> I admit i DIDNT watch the video (got a good sense of what happened by your comments>@), but i have to ask..if this horse is in TRAINING, why are the owners not being held partially responsible? When i have a horse in training i know exactly whats being done to that animal.....IT aint that hard to check in on em..
> 
> Seems to me that if the owners could be held somewhat liable for what the trainer is doing to get these horses to perform the way they do- the owners would be much less like to pay for abuse, just to get a show winner..


 
I always say that too. The owner should be paying an equally large fine and doing all the same punishment. (sadly that isn't close to what he deserves) I think the vets, the judges at the shoes, the farriers that put those stupid heavy shoes on the horses, all of them. They all need to pay for this abuse. If they ever have a second go then it should be automatic prison time. IMO NOT just 60-90 days either.  This is abuse and it is illegal so anyone participating in it is breaking the law. Not to mention is sadly lacking morals.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry I just had to say more on this. I really think that this awful "trainer" got off too easy. This guy should never get close to another horse or other animal. Three years is only so long, this man will never learn from his mistakes. He will come right back after three years and continue abusing animals, if not horses then it will be another animal. Punishment will never undo what he has done to these poor horses, however steps can be taken to prevent this happening again! SOME PEOPLE DO NOT BELONG AROUND ANIMALS. PERIOD. THREE YEARS IS NOT ENOUGH.:-x


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I've seen and heard of these sorta things all too much... It sickens me... I am going to show this video to everyone I know so they can spread the word about it. And I don't mean to sound heartless or cruel, because as much as I would like to see these horses rehomed to better people, the best thing they can probably do is put them down... Because all those chemicals and all that weight on their feet, they're going to develop serious leg, foot, and back problems as they age... They'll all at least have arthritis, laminitis, and serious issues with the hind legs. Like I noticed one horse there, he tried to take all his bodyweight off his front legs, but his hind legs could barely hold him up... I know if i had the money I would do whatever I could to fix these guys and make them happier, but I don't, and not many people who actually care do...
This reminded me of a story I read.. It's illegal, but people used to, and likely still do, burn racehorse legs so they feel nothing below the knee. It's so they can race through pain and injury. There was one of those horses who had been rehomed, and he wasn't real good on his feet because of it. One day him and another horse were playing, and the other horse kicked him. It was just enough that he fell over. He couldn't get back up, so his owner helped him up. She got the vet out there, who said that his back had given out as a result of all the stress that had been put on it because of his legs. They decided to put him down right then. Just before he was put down, all the horses in the field pushed against him to hold him up, and they gently lowered him to the ground when it was done. They then followed in a procession to his burial site.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

This makes me wanna cry. I hate the way these animals move. It looks so unnatural. And beating them in the head...I hope he rots.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Omg I cried.  
How? How could they????


----------



## The Horse Lord (Nov 6, 2012)

Tigo said:


> I can't even express how sick this makes me feel. That is beyond heartbreaking. How someone could do that to such a beautiful creature is absolutely incomprehensible. I didn't listen to the audio or do a lot of reading but I seriously hope every last one of those horses are, or were, seized and rehabilitated and put with people that would actually love them and appreciate them. Not with another one of those monsters.


I absoloutley agree. It just makes me want to put a rope around his neck and beat him with a stick :-x . Words and smilies cannot express the hatred that i now feel for that man.
I just want to hug that horse and give it the love it deserves

:-x


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Do unto others, as you would have them do unto you: ergo- do to that guy exactly what he was doing to those horses.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I have seen this--it is absolutely* SICK*. It is just infuriating!!! I couldn't watch the whole thing. This stupid man deserves to have done to him what he did to those poor, poor horses...no, I take that back; he needs to have a triple-dose. He was just beating them! The horses were in so much pain they could even get up in their stalls...

Sick. Sick. Sick. The Big Lick should be outlawed completely. It is not even a "gait"-- how can anyone call a horse that's lifting it's legs high because of pain, a gait??? Infuriating!

Oh...Nakotaheaven, that thing about the racehorses is is so sad--I didn't know they did that. Cruel! What people will do to animals for money...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I have seen this--it is absolutely* SICK*. It is just infuriating!!! I couldn't watch the whole thing. This stupid man deserves to have done to him what he did to those poor, poor horses...no, I take that back; he needs to have a triple-dose. He was just beating them! The horses were in so much pain they could even get up in their stalls...

Sick. Sick. Sick. The Big Lick should be outlawed completely. It is not even a "gait"-- how can anyone call a horse that's lifting it's legs high because of pain, a gait??? Infuriating!

Oh...Nakotaheaven, that thing about the racehorses is is so sad--I didn't know they did that. Cruel! What people will do to animals for money...


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

I want to go and beat that guy right across the @$$.
I wuld love to choke him and bury his useless &%^$&* body in acid !!

I would love to meat this guy so i can tear him limb to limb i am sooooooo ****ed right now i am seriously going to break my computer!!!! I want to go and tie him to a post and let him rott!! that sick son of a ∫ˆ†ç˙


----------



## IceDancer94 (Nov 16, 2012)

I could hardly watch past the point where they were beating the horse the couldn't get up because they were in so much pain! I had no idea this went on and that it was a recent thing!
Every sport has it's demons, though... doping in racing, tacked rails in jumpers. This was another form of abuse in the show ring I came across, referred to as the blue tongue:
Blue tongue World Cup - YouTube

It's sad what top champion horses go through to be just that, top champions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> I have seen this--it is absolutely* SICK*. It is just infuriating!!! I couldn't watch the whole thing. This stupid man deserves to have done to him what he did to those poor, poor horses...no, I take that back; he needs to have a triple-dose. He was just beating them! The horses were in so much pain they could even get up in their stalls...
> Yep :/
> 
> Sick. Sick. Sick. The Big Lick should be outlawed completely. It is not even a "gait"-- how can anyone call a horse that's lifting it's legs high because of pain, a gait??? Infuriating!
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is just DISGUSTING! How in the world could they do this? I just pray that those horses get to know what love feels like soon...


----------



## jensvl (Dec 9, 2012)

Spoken about ruining a horse! Only sick people do something likes that. There are just no words to explain how disgusting this is. Badly enough it will have a long duration before it doesn't happen anymore. Ther are more people that abuse their horse and name it training. Happily most of them do not do such things to their horse.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

oh. my. gosh.... *sick faced and pale*


----------



## DraftGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow this is devastating... these people need SEVERE punishment. I hate this side of the horse industry...


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Quote from the video: "If those spectators could see the true face of soring, they would be running these people out of the business." Sadly, that isn't true. MOST of those spectators know exactly what is going on but chose to look the other way. It is a sad commentary on our society that allows this type of abuse for entertainment and to make a buck. How can we forget the living breathing being that suffers every moment of every day to accomplish this task for us? When I sit her typing this thinking "how many horses are currently being abused like this?" I get sick to my stomach.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Thought some of you might find this interesting.




 
People continue to talk about the chemicals but so many over look the shoes alone. Can you imagine having that many nails in your horses foot? How can anyone think that is right? I just don't get it.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

An what do you think about this garbage?





These people really see nothing wrong with this crap? Seriously? Nothing is wrong with having your horse wearing those stupid things? I guess one can make all kinds of excuses for their actions.


----------



## DraftGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

I personally don't see a problem with Big Licking as long as it or the training causes no pain or damage to the horse. I mean, it's not my cup of tea, I think it looks stupid, but to each his own. I don't see any direct repercussions to the shoes themselves unless there is some limit to the amount of nails that should be used. They don't weigh enough to really hurt the horses muscular system (that I can see).

IMO the video where they show the horse going from the pasture through shod and ready to go; while a nice video that shows everything proper, it didn't cover how he was trained to big lick, so it just basically shows stress/pain free shodding.

Bottom line, hurt the horse and I have issues. If you can train them to big lick without pain or torment, then by all means, have at it, have fun and be safe!

Just my opinion


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

This made me cry and I couldn't even watch 10 seconds of it. TWH horses have such a soft heart, the Tennessee walker that I had(he passed away because of colic) was such a good horse. I don't even know how these people can do that. Those people should have 10 times what they do to those horse done to them, and I've never liked the big lick stuff at all.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I knew Tenn walkers were apt to be abused to obtain that big lick gait but even before I knew about it, I never liked that gait. Living in Ky, every horse show has the section for the Big lickers and I would leave or go to the snack bar or something before they began showing that division. I have always hated the way the horses looked when they walked like that. So grotesque and deformed looking. I have been wanting to get it outlawed, not only for the abuse that does with it, but the whole 'big lick' gait period. It's just not natural for those horses to do that...


----------



## jensvl (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, I do not see the fun in this gait. You can see the fear of the horses without a problem. I do not understand that people that do understand horses, want to see this abuse (according to me everyone can see the abuse).


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Inga said:


> An what do you think about this garbage?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnvGUmV5GZs
> 
> These people really see nothing wrong with this crap? Seriously? Nothing is wrong with having your horse wearing those stupid things? I guess one can make all kinds of excuses for their actions.


I feel sick now...


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I feel sick now...


 
Me too and I find is most sickening that people can say "I see nothing wrong with it." Really? How can you not see anything wrong with the shoes that have 3 pounds of nails in them? How is there nothing wrong with shoes that make a horse move in such an unnatural way? 

People tend to lump Saddlebred's in with Tennessee walkers saying their gait is unnatural too but... it isn't anything like these poor horses. Saddlebreds out in the pasture will trot up with their legs but they are doing a "natural gait" vs. these poor critters that look like they have all they can do to stay on their feet. I once saw a video of a Big Lick show where not one but 3 horse went down in the class because they were in so much pain they couldn't even stand anymore regardless of the whips cracking them on the side, neck and butt. They just couldn't take another step but people can't see anything wrong with it? :shock:  :evil:


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

I cried. This is absolutely horrible! I don't understand how anyone could do something like that and keep doing it without a care of how the animal feels, and the pain they go through.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah... Their legs literally give out.. They're bred, born, made to train, made to wear harsh things, made to show, made to go through pain, then they develop a lot of issues and end up being put down... and the ones that aren't are usually bred 24/7.... I thought we made machines for our own pleasures... Not animals


----------

